# Vox Nightrain replacement toggle switch?



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

The on/off toggle switch on my amp is defective, I took it appart and it doesn't seem repairable. Does anyone know where I could find a replacement in Canada, preferably online?

It's a Chily 6011 toggle switch.

Here's a link to the specs:

TOGGLE (SNAP) - Chily Precision Industrial Co., Ltd. - POWER SUPPLY SWITCH, POWER SUPPLY SOCKET, TOGGLE (SNAP)SWITCH, ROCKER SWITCH, SLIDE SWITCH, FAN COIL UNIT, PUSH SWITCH, TRIGGER SWITCH, IN-LINE SWITCH, ROTARY SWITCH, VOLTAGE SELECTOR SWITCH, KNO

View attachment 2070


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

This one seems to be a suitable replacement.

http://www.tubesandmore.com/products/P-H514

I might order one of these instead...

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2pc-SPST-Hea...Guitar_Accessories&hash=item5d35e9ba12&_uhb=1


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Go for the Carling - doesn't have to be that specific one. Any of the SPST toggles with those specs will do the trick. It'll serve you well.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Why order on-line when you can probably get one right now from the Source or some other electronics store in your area.

Carrefour Richelieu
600 Rue Pierre Caisse 
St Jean QC, J3A 1M1
(450) 349-9889 

Regards,


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

WannabeGood said:


> Why order on-line when you can probably get one right now from the Source or some other electronics store in your area.
> 
> Carrefour Richelieu
> 600 Rue Pierre Caisse
> ...


I checked on the website and they didnt seem to have one with the right specs... they might have some that are not listed though. Anyway I went with the ones on ebay, the specs matched the original more closely. 

Thanks guys.


----------

